# looking for very short Type-c to Type-c USB OTG cable ? anyone know ?



## bmichels

To connect my A&K player to an external SSD USB Disk, I am looking for a USB " Type-C to Type-C " OTG cable like this.   

10 cm maximum and L shaped if possible.

Anyone know where to get it ?


----------



## DrivenUnder

Did you ever find a source for these? I'm also looking for one. It's baffling that Type-C is just not catching on.


----------



## artpiggo

Cant find this in audio grade.

Maybe you need type c to micro usb 

And then uae ultrashort micro usb adapter  to type c.

Otherwise, you need custom made with cable manufacturer.


----------



## DrivenUnder

OK, did some digging, and have a bit of good news\bad news for users of USB-C.

First, the good news. If the connections are both USB Type-C, and you have a proper quality cable, it should just work. There is no longer any such thing as OTG (unless you are connecting down to a Micro or Mini or Type-A or Type-B plug). With the reversible connection and e-marker cables, the specification clearly calls for the host and peripheral to negotiate a proper connection in a protocol they call DRD.

Now the bad...I'm struggling to find quality Type-C cables AT ALL, let alone ones with a right angle plug. Here's the problem. USB Type-C has undergone two major and a number of minor revisions since it was introduced. Further adding to the confusion, some manufacturers needed functionality that was addressed in later revisions, but in their haste, created one-off situations. It's been mostly cleared up now, but the damage was done. If you look on Amazon, the number of options for straight Type-C to Type-C cables is boggling. Version 2.0. Version 3.0. Version 3.1. Gen 1. Gen 2. 2 ampere vs 5 ampere. Thunderbolt capable. eMarker. USB Power Delivery.....ugh!

The variations are huge, and even worse, the manufacturing quality of most of these is just simply terrible. Remember, we went from relatively few conductors (4, actually) in previous versions of USB to eighteen (18!!!!) in USB 3.1 Type-C. From 5 pins to 24. In between there is USB 2.0 Type-C, with six conductors. Confused yet? Here, take a look at Wikipedia has to say about USB Type-C.

The hopeful news is that if you get a good cable and your devices support the latest USB Type-C and 3.1 specifications, life is good. Data rates are huge, signal quality is assured, power is transferred nicely and the format can support anything from multiple monitors to fast charging smartphones.

-----------------

TL;DR-> USB Type-C is a frightful mess. Here is a link to a good cable. Let me know if you find one that has right angle plugs. Cheers!


----------



## artpiggo

https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-usb-c-cable.html


----------



## DrivenUnder

artpiggo said:


> https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-usb-c-cable.html



LOL, anyone who would pay $140 for a 1 foot USB Type-C cable has more money than sense. It has been shown repeatedly (read: thousands of times) that inexpensive (but not junk) digital cables are sonically, digitally indistinguishable from the expensive ones. I actually read a response from an audiophool the other day who was diligently 'burning in' his new $900 USB interconnect cable! The stupidity is just staggering. Silver makes teh bitz bettur!


----------



## artpiggo

Am just copying the link while I am surfing internet. If i find cheap one, i will post as well. Just give OP choices.


----------



## Pete-FIN

@bmichels , how about this one:

https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/usb-...usb-c-male-to-usb-c-male-20-10cm-p-12294.html

or the same in white
https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/usb-...usb-c-male-to-usb-c-male-20-10cm-p-12295.html


----------



## bmichels

Pete-FIN said:


> @bmichels , how about this one:
> 
> https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/usb-...usb-c-male-to-usb-c-male-20-10cm-p-12294.html
> 
> ...



thanks for the links.  As a matter of fact, I already bought one from them, but couldn't have it working with a SSD attached to my A&K SP1000.  Looks like it is NOT OTG !?


----------



## Pete-FIN

@bmichels , well, how about this one:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071JKPXQQ/ref=psdc_464394_t3_B01LONPUM4
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CreatePros...-C-Cable-USB-3-1-Gen-2-Supports-/302538709351

cable manufacturers website
https://www.createpros.net/collecti...ype-c-to-usb-type-c-cable-gen-2-12-inch-black
https://www.facebook.com/createpros/

I think this looks like a good solid cable choice.

If you end up buying this CreatePros cable, let us know if it worked with your SSD.


----------



## melons (May 16, 2018)

DrivenUnder said:


> LOL, anyone who would pay $140 for a 1 foot USB Type-C cable has more money than sense. It has been shown repeatedly (read: thousands of times) that inexpensive (but not junk) digital cables are sonically, digitally indistinguishable from the expensive ones. I actually read a response from an audiophool the other day who was diligently 'burning in' his new $900 USB interconnect cable! The stupidity is just staggering. Silver makes teh bitz bettur!



Almost a year from the OP but.........You could try Forza Audioworks, they appear to make up usb c otg's for a lot lower price, picture below (lifted from their fb page) is at least half of what you're after. You'd need to email them though as their website doesn't show much of their range


----------



## MWA

It seems so simple; I need a 6" data transfer cable with USB-C on both ends.  It's July of 2022 and I cannot find one.  Anybody have the magic browser?


----------



## JerseyD

MWA said:


> It seems so simple; I need a 6" data transfer cable with USB-C on both ends.  It's July of 2022 and I cannot find one.  Anybody have the magic browser?


Woo Audio seems to make one:  https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


----------

